# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  kronik's mass gainer protein shake

## kronik420

don't waste your money on those mass gainer whey powders, most of them are basically sugar + whey....

get a blender and make your own:

1/2 cup egg whites 85 cals 0 carbs 20 protein 0 fat
1/2 cup oats 150 cals 27 carbs 5 protein 2.5 fat
1 cup almond milk 210 cals 2 carbs 7 protein 20 fat
1/2 cup fat free yogurt 100 cals 19 carbs 5 protein 0 fat
1 banana 105 cals 27 carbs 1 protein 0 fat
1 scoop chocolate whey 140 cals 2 carbs 30 protein 1.5 fat

total
790 cals 77 carbs 68 protein 24 fat

good to have either between meals, or with a meal (as a drink), or good for a meal by it's self, drink 2 or 3 of these a day along with a good diet and i guarantee you will gain weight  :Wink:  or your money back.



notes:
i use muscle-tech's nitro-tech whey powder 
and i make my own almond milk, here's the recipe:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...42-almond-milk

----------


## Soar

Gonna have to try this one tomorrow

----------


## senorrebo

Definitely. Looks great.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Wow, that two meals right there..lol

Looks good buddy!

----------


## kronik420

> Wow, that two meals right there..lol
> 
> Looks good buddy!


check this out too:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ein-bar-recipe

----------


## songdog

Looks good Bro.

----------


## stpete

Nice!

----------


## MuscleInk

I make my own protein shakes daily. Much better than store crap and you can easily get a healthy 800-1500 calorie shake depending on ingredients. I use a lot of egg whites in my shakes as well as rolled oats, Greek yogurt, peanut butter/almond butter, bananas, blue berries, strawberries, etc. 

For a kick start to the morning I sometimes add Vietnamese coffee to the shake.

----------


## realrider88

Do you eat the egg whites raw? Do you get them out of the milk box or eggs?

----------


## kronik420

> Do you eat the egg whites raw? Do you get them out of the milk box or eggs?




i get mine from the frozen section in the supermarket, they are pasteurized egg whites, safe to eat/drink raw

----------


## basketballfan22

Thanks again kronik. This gives me yet another item I can include in my diet. I definitely need to mix up my diet more, and this will help.

----------


## killer41qc

Thank you for sharing ! its a great gainer. Why did you choose almond milk over regular?

----------


## kronik420

> Thank you for sharing ! its a great gainer. Why did you choose almond milk over regular?


regular dairy milk is high in sugars.. tastes good tho, feel free to use it instead of the almond milk 

+ i make my own almond milk so it's alot cheaper than buying milk (almond, dairy, or any others)

----------


## basketballfan22

> regular dairy milk is high in sugars.. tastes good tho, feel free to use it instead of the almond milk 
> 
> + i make my own almond milk so it's alot cheaper than buying milk (almond, dairy, or any others)


This is a very late post, but how do you make your own almond milk kronik?

----------


## kronik420

> This is a very late post, but how do you make your own almond milk kronik?


http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/51...mond-milk.html

----------


## ironbeck

Iv'e been using muscle tech lately as well.

----------


## basketballfan22

> http://forums.steroid.com/recipes/51...mond-milk.html


Thank you good sir.

----------


## kronik420

> Iv'e been using muscle tech lately as well.


im out need to get some more, tastes good..



> Thank you good sir.


your welcome

----------


## kronik420

Kronik's cutting shake:

1 cup egg whites 170 cals 0 carbs 40 protein 0 fat
1/2 cup oats 150 cals 27 carbs 5 protein 2.5 fat
1 scoop chocolate whey 140 cals 2 carbs 30 protein 1.5 fat
some water

total
460 cals 29 carbs 75 protein 4 fat

----------


## kronik420

bump

----------

